#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Melhor forma de liberar porta 80 e 3128

## Visitante

Galera,

Minha política do firewall é Dropar tudo e depois liberar somente o necessário, como eu tenho um site que deverá ficar no ar 24 horas, preciso liberar a porta 80 (http) e 3128 (squid), então pergunto...
Qual a melhor forma de liberar essas porta?

Agora eu quero ver....

Bom, eu faria assim:

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT

Mas tenho insegurança... poderiam me ajudar nessa???

Valeu Brothers

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh isso ae mesmo cara
soh adicione a opcao --syn antes do -j ACCEPT q fica beleza

----------


## Visitante

1c3_m4n Valeu!!!

A propósito, pra que serve --syn???

hehehe, desculpe.... sou iniciante....

Valeu Brother!!!

----------

Syn é uma flag no tcp que indica pacotes que iniciam uma conexao...

Abraços,

André

----------


## demiurgo

po, sem querer chover no molhado, mas uma boa maneira d aprender a dominar o iptables eh dar uma olhada em um bom turorial, d uma olhada nesse link ae
http://iptables.under-linux.org/

[]'s

----------

